# A phobia of going to school.



## hele07_12

I'm 15 and i literally have a phobia of going to school lol i get panick attacks just thinking about it....i used to love school does this happen to anyone else?how do ya deal with it?


----------



## 911

yeah im 17 ( 18 in a few weeks) and im a senior in high school and i started with my ibs in about 10th grade and my stomach starting making noises in class and i would get panic attacks and i still have this huge and i mean huge phobia of going to school, But since about the middle of 10th grade ive been on home bound- meaning that i get tutored in my subjects at home so i dont need to go to school, but this year i needed gym credits so eevryday i go in for gym first period and ive learned that actually getting through the doors into the school is the first step. If you have a really bad phobia, look into home bound, and maybe just going to gym, you still get to see your friends and stuff when you go in, you just dont have to suffer during the day.I Hope this rambling helped!Nikki


----------



## Volleyball Girl

I know how you must feel cuz I used to be worried about making weird noises in class.... but ever since ive been stuck at home and at the hospital for extremely severe constant pain all I can think about is getting back. You shouldnt let your fears take control of your life or youll never learn new things, and be able to do the stuff you love. If your stomach is really making too much noice for the moment, you can try home-schooling, but i encourage you to get back to your normal life as soon as you feel ready. I hope this helps you out a bit!!!!







Melissa


----------



## BobbyGirl

i know exactly how you feel except i have always hated school and now i find it twice as hard to goas of being diagnosed with IBS. I hate going in as i'm always afraid of what might happen. I know thatthere is nothing to worry about (going to school) but i cant help it, i am always worried and scared of going in.If i were you i would try not to worry and just think of different things when your at school, like even thiswebsite. Think of all the other people that have IBS too and that your not alone. Hope that helps lol. x


----------



## PrincessMiley

I was home schooled all through highschool because I absolutely HATED going. It made me so much more happy & stress free. If you do, do that then try really hard to keep in contact with friends because I literally lost contact with all of mine.


----------



## hele07_12

Thanks!!!







That's what im doing now.They put me on homebound.I like it 10x better and i feel stress free.


----------



## searching4answers

point being you shouldn't have to live your life that way. Just a suggestion, get tested for bacterial overgrowth because it can be mistaken for ibs and much better chance for symptoms going away.


----------



## jazzy_16

i dont want to be home bound how else can i deal wit this


----------



## TeddiBearTodd

If you don't want to do a self-study/homeschool option, why not try a charter school? Actually, I have just recently been diagnosed with IBS, and the main trigger is the stress of going to school, and the expectations. The charter schools that I know of all have 2-3 day weeks that are much shorter, and with much smaller classes.Feel better, and I hope that this helps!!


----------



## marcelito

All I have to say is look forward for the future. You may not think that there is a better tomorrow, but there is. Once high school ends, its clear sailing, the judging stops, the popularity contest stops, the ridicules stop, everyone is more chill outside of high school. Try to look at ny boarding schools. You can see how students make up their mind at school.


----------



## padisco

I am in my junior year of high school now and i have to say, this year has been hell for me since i got diagnosed with ibs. My tummy used to rumble all the time the year before but now i have a phobia of school because of my toilet habits etc. I just take it a day at a time. It's so frightening but I have a really good group of friends who understand that im not always going to be bubbly, like i always used to be. It got me down a lot, but i'd say avoid the people who put you down. Take it a day at a time. It's awful , i understand totally what you mean and sometimes i have days where i feel like i can't handle it anymore but i remind myself that tomorrow might be a better day. i wouldn't isolate yourself from the school environment, it takes your mind off things. at home, you stew in your bad thoughts. i'd rather be distracted. try and live as normal life as you can or you feel even more alone & if you're lucky enough to have a good group of friends, surround yourself with them because they make things worth it


----------



## faithxlove

Hi guys.. Let me just say.. I was in the absolute exact same boat as all of you. I got panic attacks walking through the halls and sitting through classes, I would be just frozen in place.. with my hands sweating just watching every ticking second on the clock wishing it would go faster. It is an absolute nightmare.. I know. I would have panic attacks even in dreams at night of being in school. But I was like you, jazzy_16... I wanted to go to a regular school like everyone else







I will give you a glimmer of hope.. I have just graduated high school and am going to University in a few weeks aboslutely excited for my classes. My symptoms are under control and I am living a life I NEVER could have imagined possible in high school. You CAN make it through.. Believe me.. this is coming from a girl just like you.. who would skip classes and spend them in the bathroom stall crying. I UNDERSTAND where you're coming from. First of all... the most mportant thing you probably don't want to hear is to not give up hope on finding an answer. Mine was Fructose Malabsorption. If you haven't heard of it... I beg you to give it a shot.. It was my final resort, but my saving grace. http://www.healthhype.com/fructose-malabsorption-cause-symptoms-and-diagnosis.htmlBut, in the mean time... I know that those of you still in high school want suggestion on how to survive those tough, quiet classes. I had tricks beyond tricks up my sleeve on what to do.. But let me give you just a few suggestions on how to help. First of all... Always remember that A CLASSROOM IS NOT A CAGE. I know it often feels that way... But remember you can always leave when you want to. A teacher cannot keep you there. On that note... Consider (and you don't have to.. it simply helped me A LOT before I found my solution) consider letting your teachers know that you have health issues and explaining just enough to them, so that they understand why and when you may need to leave. You will feel SO much more comfortable knowing they're on your side. Believe me, they wna to see you succeed! Something that brought me great comfort for year was having a sweater with me in class. I could hold it in front of me if my stomach was rumbling and it would help muffle the sound. I usually put it behind me to muffle the rumbling, as well. It sounds weird.. But honestly.. no one notices. Sweaters are so common One more tip.. Know your class and teacher like the back of your hand. If you're not feeling well on the way to a class... have an idea in your head on how you can leave legitimately if you need to. For example.. know that your teacher lets you go to the computer lab if you need to and if your stomach starts getting bad.. just go. But most importantly.. don't panic. It's the hardest... but best tip you'll ever hear. Again.. A classroom is not a cage. Remember to leave if you want to. It's okay.. And don't think about anyone else.. HONESTLY.. they don't notice as much as you think they do







Trust me. You guys can make it... I promise you. Stay Strong. <3 Message me any time!Hannah


----------



## erin-xx

ive got ibs really badly,i end up crying&shaking. i know get scarred of goign to school becasue stragiht after i eat i have to use the toliet but there's always someone in there either doing their hair or makeup, i have to try hold it in&use my toliet pass during my lessons. some people at school have seen me go into the toilets in lesson times so they go in on purpose. i get really scared&feel like dieing i dont know what to do anymore! :\


----------



## joey000

I agree with the others. It's not good to just shut out the world. I know it's difficult now but eventually you need to go out there. Take it slow and see how it goes. There are options like private schools or boarding schools that only caters to small number students per class. This can be a good start for you until such time that you have overcome the phobia. Hiding from the fear won't be any good so take baby steps instead.


----------

